# F/S Chainless mens frame, crankset and drive shaft



## stingrayjoe (Jun 12, 2007)

Mens shaft drive frame in good sound condition $175.  will trade for GOOD Sting-Ray parts e mail me direct jbgb39@yahoo.com click on link below

http://www.schwinnbike.com/heritage/attachment.php?attachmentid=55784


----------



## Suppatime (Jul 24, 2011)

Is this still for sale?


----------

